
SketchChair: sketch, print, and cut your own flat pack chair - jashmenn
http://gregsaul.co.nz/SketchChair/
======
AlexMuir
Make this available to the masses - build in the facility to print paper
templates on A4 paper, and then use these to cut the structure out of plywood
etc. That would be really cool - You could print contentric shapes so that you
don't need to print out hundreds of pages. You just print patterns for smaller
shapes within bigger ones, and once you've used the bigger template to cut
your pieces, you trim the template down to the smaller inner piece and cut out
more.

